# Reflection Problem



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

I keep getting a reflection on my aquarium glass and was curious how I can get rid of it? 

I'm using a Canon T2i camera, have a 135mm and 55mm lenses and an add-on flash on top. (wife's equipment) 

You can see the photo's in my journal in the signature. Open to any and all help


----------



## aokashi (Jun 12, 2012)

turn off external lights....?


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

There are none on.

I have only two ATI 36" 8x39W Dimmable SunPower w/Controller on at 70% power...120 micromoles at surface.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Lights off in the room, shoot straight on to the glass and use the flash above the tank remotely if you are able or just take it off the camera completely and not use it.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

I tried the following with no luck...

Lowered lights as low as possible and tried varying percents all the way down to 1% power.

Tried varying power at normal height of lights

Turned off lights and tried just flash.


Edit...lights are always off in the room. Only the tank lights are ever on.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Nubster said:


> Lights off in the room, shoot straight on to the glass and use the flash above the tank remotely if you are able or just take it off the camera completely and not use it.


I don't think my wife's flash works remotely. I'll ask her in the morning though.

I still get a reflection with no flash.


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

It looks like the light over your tank is spilling out and lighting the room. Try temporary covering your light with a black cloth or tape a pieces of cardboard to eliminate the light spill. Or wear black socks.

Good luck!


----------



## stevenjohn21 (May 23, 2012)

kai808 said:


> or wear black socks.
> 
> Good luck!


ha ha ha !


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Kai808 said:


> Or wear black socks.


hahaha, time to break out my ninja outfit!


----------

